# Amare will have a bounceback year...



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

...I see he's working with Hakeem. Besides that immature fire extinguisher incident he's been a leader and someone who took pride in being a guy his teammates rely on. 

I think the light clicked in his head that a lot of situations on-court he used to be able to dictate with his athleticism aren't going to be there, so it was important for him to improve his footwork and moves in general to get good looks. He still has touch and a nose for the basket, transitioning that to a more floor based game shouldn't be a problem. 

The numbers won't be there with Melo oncourt but I expect Amare to have a really really good first half, but given the Knicks' predicament and the grind they'll have to make as a third tier EC team, he'll slow down a bit/conserve for the playoffs. 

This is barring injury of course, because it's just as likely he continues to fall apart, but I'm hoping and believing that won't be the case. He wants to prove people wrong this season.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

I hope you're right. Amare was one of my favorite players. I'm not sure though. It seems to me like injuries have caught up to him.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

He will have a bounce back year. He's been putting in work all Summer long, and seems really dedicated and focused for the upcoming season. 

Last year a lot of shit went wrong for him, but that can't possibly happen again (I hope.)


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I want Amare to do well because when so many other star PFs reached that crossroads they didn't seize the moment and try to transition their game. Kenyon Martin, Kemp, Vin Baker off the top of my head


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Kenyon Martin was never as talented offensively as Amare and he was always injured. Shawn Kemp and Vin Baker got fat and drank too much. Amare has never had a problem like that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

They all let themselves go is my point


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Yeah, you're not really going out on a limb on that one. All the knick fans and ny beat writers are expecting the same thing.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Didn't say I was :gay: :favre:


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Vin Baker was never that athletic - Shawn Kemp is a good example though


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Might as well post this here so ppl can have a look at some of his work with the dream

http://knicksnow.com/videos/1665/stat-s-workout-with-hakeem


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I hope he improves his D. If he can be even halfway decent he and Chandler can be some good defensive anchors.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't know.....

This high school guys when they start to fall....they fall fast and hard.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It'll depend on whether the back injury becomes a chronic issue. If the back is fixed Amare should have a bounce back year for sure. Last year he started the season out of shape and he was an emotional wreck after the death of his brother.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I still see him favoring that jumpshot. And Carmelo is still going to get more post-ups because he is much more effective in that form of isolation.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If he starts rebounding and working on D he'll be fine. The jumpshot is always going to be there, and if he adds a few legitimate below-the-rim post moves, then great. However, with Chandler and Melo in the frontcourt they could absolutely dominate the glass and be a very good half-court team if Amare started doing dirty work.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Game3525 said:


> I don't know.....
> 
> This high school guys when they start to fall....they fall fast and hard.


Was about to come in and post the same thing.

If anything, Amare is due for a very hard crash in a few years.


Sent from Jermaine O'Neal's iPhone using VerticalSports


----------

